# Do you hate your job?



## nervousman (Jun 9, 2010)

I don't hate my job, but I feel trapped. It's a good job for my lack of social skills, but I don't make enough to live on my own. So I'm stuck at home living by my parents rules. It feels like there's no point even working. Anyways, do you guys like your job?


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

I used to "hate" my work but felt lucky to have a good job. Ive realized that there is more to life than work and so i "love life" to coin a phrase. I do have other aspirations now that I'm healthy.


----------



## Lateralus (Oct 28, 2007)

Same here, I feel trapped in it. I feel like I should be doing more. I suppose that means I will eventually hate it.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

YES. It's 100% bull****.


----------



## BuzzAldrin (Jun 20, 2010)

I kinda like my job.. well I like the people I work with and the fact that it goes pretty fast. 

I definitely don't hate it.


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

Quite a lot, yes.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

I LOVE my job!


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

I am a state contracted worker. Guess how I feel. :lol

The paper work drives me nuts. No one likes how I do it. They are always changing things. Also, it doesn't help having along with the state, another agency policing us. They micromanage everything.


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

I wish I had a job to hate.


----------



## Kon (Oct 21, 2010)

I detest/despise/feel deep repugnance for my job. My difficulties with SAD pale in comparison with my difficulties in dealing with work. The problem is that I can't stand any job. I've daydreamed/fantasized since I was a teenager about finding ways to survive without having to work. I can't wait to retire.


----------



## Hot Chocolate (Sep 29, 2008)

I have a job but it's boring then again I don't even want to work in a job where everyday I have to be like on a battlefield.

I seriously think of how many years of this stupid bullt**** I have to take.


----------



## alte (Sep 4, 2010)

It is stressful but there are many things about it which I like, so for now I am happy to be able to do it.


----------



## Wacky Wednesdays (Apr 10, 2011)

Yes, I hate it.
(with a passion)
But the money's good :|


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

When I worked, I hated it.

Right now, I'd just be happy to _have _a job. Anything, really.


----------



## MrZi (Mar 31, 2011)

nervousman said:


> I don't hate my job, but I feel trapped. It's a good job for my lack of social skills, but I don't make enough to live on my own. So I'm stuck at home living by my parents rules. It feels like there's no point even working. Anyways, do you guys like your job?


same here, good job for lack of social skills, i don't get paid enough to live on my own, and like you i'm stuck at home living with their rules. i've thought about quitting my job and just doing nothing, the only thing i have in life is my car, which i can do without.


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

I have a hate/love relationship with mine. I hate that it's a dirty nasty job. I love the hours and working alone majority of the time.


----------



## Later (May 5, 2011)

I hated it, I hate customer service, we don't have feelings, we can get made fun of daily, get hit on inappropriately, get yelled at and be called dumb because THEY messed up and the pay is not worth it. co-workers constantly bumping into each other n blaming each other. manager's in the back eating her donuts and watching the camera. no where to run

I can only start working next year, but it'll be in a whole new field, where at least I don't get crap from aholes


----------



## maninthebox (Mar 29, 2004)

If you love or hate your job, please post why. Especially if you love your job, as I can use some suggestions.

I do computer programming. It pays well but it's boring, and difficult due to add/boredom. I got into it b/c I wouldn't have to write or communicate much. It might be more tolerable if I had more coworkers or at least more coworkers that I liked.


----------



## Sunny 137 (Jul 5, 2011)

I don't hate it, but I'd rather be doing something else.


----------



## Haydsmom2007 (Oct 16, 2009)

not really. I don't love it.


----------



## General Shy Guy (May 12, 2011)

I hate being a retail salesman. I've nearly lost faith in humanity working retail. People can be such ********. It's amazing how some people think they can walk into a store, treat the employees like crap and expect to be served. The lack of common decency is astounding. The worst are stupid customers that don't know they're stupid. When these customers become angry (which usually stems from their ignorance) they're nearly impossible to deal with.

I've only got one month left there before I move across the country, but it's going to be a long month. The company is hurting, so management is coming down harder on us to perform. They give us more work to do, more responsibilities, but still pay us the same. I'm fed up.


----------



## mollywang2013 (Sep 4, 2013)

*I hate my boss not my job*



nervousman said:


> I don't hate my job, but I feel trapped. It's a good job for my lack of social skills, but I don't make enough to live on my own. So I'm stuck at home living by my parents rules. It feels like there's no point even working. Anyways, do you guys like your job?


I saw your post but i just want to say i hate my boss!!! liar and reluctance to cash his promise!


----------



## JamesM2 (Aug 29, 2012)

I hate it. I just don't think I'm the kind of person who can get up in the morning to go to an office and do the same thing every day all day and not get incredibly depressed over it. 

I think the only hope for me is to find a way to work part time, or from home, and at hours that are better suited to my night owl tendencies.


----------



## WhatBITW (Jan 26, 2013)

I don't hate nor love it. It's only my first job and I had no prior experience so I can't expect some truly fulfilling high paying position. It's pretty cruisy and not a hell of a lot is expected of you compared to other positions in retail. I actually like work and being active, and I wish I could get more training in other roles and responsibilities to make it less repetitive.


----------



## asphodel (Apr 30, 2013)

I love working and taking pride in accomplishment, and I love my job. I get to do things that are meaningful to me in a low-key environment with good management.


----------



## Wildfire91 (Aug 27, 2013)

I don't hate it as much as I used too but I've been working in the same office for the past four years now and the atmosphere in there is pretty bad. If we speak at all whilst the office manager is in there we get dirty looks or pulled aside for not focusing on our work enough. It doesn't help my SA whatsoever.
I'm also really keen to learn something new now and work for a company in which I can actually progress as opposed to coming in every day doing the same monotonous tasks for minimum wage with little to no chance of promotion.
I'm still trying to figure out exactly what I want to spend the rest of my life doing so I guess it bridges the gap for me until I've made that decision.


----------



## Mlochail (Jul 11, 2012)

I barely have to do anything at my job. Right now, with my current asignment, 98% of my time is spent sitting and watching how others work. Literally. The other 2% is quickly checking a few things. It's real boring but I'm lazy so 2+2 makes 4.

I have no stress. Absolutely none.


----------



## Zatch (Apr 28, 2013)

I consider it employment rather than a job, but no. I like tutoring math. Math is fun for me. It'd be better if the person I'm tutoring seemed more invested, though. It seems like he's only concerned with the rectitude of his answers rather than the knowledge of how to get them.


----------



## Parsnip (Sep 5, 2013)

I like my job. While I'm essentially a shop monkey the fact I'm a shop monkey who works in a food preparation area cutting meat and cheese to customer specifications means I'm not directly on the shop floor. With rare exceptions no one asks me where anything is, I'm never asked to cover checkout staff breaks, I rarely have to deal with any customer complaints, and it's a lovely small team mostly made up of women who are looking to retire by next year. Plus it's one of the only jobs I have ever done where I do not end up being a horrible stressed out monster, and that's always a huge bonus.

There are aspects I dislike, naturally. My line manager and team leader have no experience in food preparation, which makes their expectations a little difficult to attain and their understanding of food hygiene regulations is deplorable. Then there are the really difficult customers, the ones who make me want to curl up into a ball and die. Most importantly it's the amount I'm paid; there's no way I can survive as a single adult on the wage I get, even when I'm given full-time hours, not at the rate they pay. The only way I could move out would be if I were moving in with someone, or happened to be promoted to a management position, both of which seem a little pie in the sky at the moment.


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

I don't love it or hate it; it's just a means to an end. It's definitely not my dream career by any means but it's a job that pays money. Customer service is kind of hard but the hours that I work mean I mostly deal with the elderly, most of whom are very nice. It's a front end job which means I deal with people directly and that's pretty hard for me.

At the end of the day I surprise myself with how well I can separate my personal life with my work life. I don't really think or care about work once I'm off. It might be stressful while I'm there but when I'm done I can just throw it off and be done with it until the next time.

Someday I know I'll be doing something I really love. This is all just temporary.


----------



## AlchemyFire (Mar 4, 2013)

I'm neutral to my current job, but hated the job I just finished during the summer.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

I hate most things, but I have a special vitriolic hatred for my job. I hate my coworkers and I hate all the creepy, rude, and disgusting customers. They all know I hate them too.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Very much.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

No. I simply love my non-existent job.


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

i wish i had a job to hate


----------



## That random dude (Dec 21, 2012)

Dont hate it or love it, its just a means to an ends till I start my career.


----------



## alenclaud (Mar 31, 2013)

Kinda hate it sometimes, but at least it's better than the last. Then there are times I enjoy it, too.


----------

